# Explaining my situation to the university



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, due to serve IBS issues I would like the university to reconsider me doing the exam in a separated room, I've worked so hard during the semester and I don't want to do the exam like I'm all feeling well while I'm not so that will cause me only more worries and anxiety my question if so how I can best explain to the physiologic why I can't be in focus when doing the exam with the rest of the students? When the IBS happens there is nothing that can stop my anxiety any advices are welcome


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Go to your Advisor and see what they require to exam in a separate room. Then get whatever they need..like a Dr's note etc.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

d


----------

